# New with doves and eggs



## samgamami (Apr 9, 2012)

I recently got two new doves, one just lay an egg so I went ahead and made a nest out of a box that my cell phone came in put some paper towel in it shredded, and carefully placed the egg in there. However, I notice she took the egg out and is laying in the bottom of the cage, however she still sitting in the next. Am confuse is this normal behavior? Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It could of been an accident, you can slip the egg under her..she should lay another egg 45 hours or so after the first one.


----------



## samgamami (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you! However I notice she did it again and my husband told me she did it this morning again. 
Let's see what happens, thanks again for your reply!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

samgamami said:


> Thank you! However I notice she did it again and my husband told me she did it this morning again.
> Let's see what happens, thanks again for your reply!


maybe she is wanting to lay the second one before she settles down. you can hold the egg for her untill the second is layed so the first one does not get broken.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*This could help*

Do you know this page?
http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/learning-to-care-for-a-dove/


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Put a good layer of hay or pine needles in the nest. If the eggs do hatch...the babies will need something to grab on to so their legs don't slip and get splayed legs.

Dawn


----------

